# Roller Hoop Rostisserie



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Anyone ever use one of these????

Looks more complicated than a traditional style....

Roller Hoop - Auto Rotisserie


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Never seen one before....pretty cool!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

looks very compact to store it when not in use. there is no way to adjust the car up and down. you have to make your own way to even attach to it. better hope you make your bars the right length or it will be off balance.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

There is one for sale in my area.... it looks cool and the storage factor is great. I think it would amazing for media blasting.


----------

